# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  (حُبُّ الوطنِ في عيون الشُّعراء ) مقال رائع جدا من مجلة رابطة الأدب الإسلامي

## الأيام

*                        حُبُّ الوطنِ في عيون الشُّعراء*

*لا مكانَ في الحياةِ بالنَّسبةِ للإنسان , أجملُ وأبهى من المكان الذي ولد فيه وترعرع , وتفيأَ ظلالَه وارتوى من فراتِ مائِهِ , فالمكانُ هو تذكُّرٌ لمَراتِع الصَّبا , وضَحكاتِ الطُّفُولةِ البريَئةِ , وهو جزء من كِيانِ الإنسانِ , فمهما ابتعد عنه , وشطت به الدارُ ,  فلا بد أن تبقى أطلالُ بلادهِ في ثنايا مُخَيِّّلتِه , وهذا جُزْءٌ يَسِيْرٌ مِنَ الوفاءِ لهذه الأرضِ التي حملتكَ على ظهْرها وأنتَ تحبو , ثم وأنتَ تخطو , ثم تمشي , ثم بعد انتهاء الأجل تدفن فيها . فما أرأفها !!* 
*وكثير من الناس من ارتشف شراب الهجر والغربة , في كؤوس  من الحنين والأشواق .......*
*وكم من مغترب قال بلوعة بيت الطائي :*
*كم منزل في الأرض يألفه الفتى         وحنينه أبدا لأول منزل**وكم من مهاجر يتغنى صباح مساء :*
*بلادي وإن جارت علي عزيزةٌ      وأهلي وإن ضنوا عليَّ كرامُ**ومثله لفوزي معلوف :*
*مهما يجر وطني علي وأهلُه     فالأهل أهلي والبلادُ بلادي**والكل يعلم أن طريق الهجرة وعرةُ المسلك , ومليئة بالمنغصات , ومهما بقي الإنسان في بلاد الغربة فاسمه غريب , ولن يجد قلبا حنونا , بين الحجارة الصماء , مما حدا بالقروي في قروياته أن يقول بعدما أفنت الغربة شبابه :*
*دفنتَ ربيــع عمرك في بلادٍ      لهــا طالت لياليك القصارُ*
*بلادٌ ربـما فيهــا كـرام       ولكــنَّ اللئــام بها كثار*
*إذا لم تحوِ تربتهـا حجــارا     فبين ضلـوع أهليهـا الحجار**وتبقى ساعةُ الوداع مؤثرة , والوقوفُ على الأطلال يرافقه البكاء , حتى الصحابة رضي الله عنهم , عندما هاجروا إلى المدينة, ـ كما تذكر السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنهاـ تذكروا مكة وجبالهَا, وخاصة أن المدينة كانت أوبأ أرض الله من الحمَّى , وقد أصابت الحمَّى بعضَ الصحابة, وكان بلالٌ إذا أقلع عنه الحمَّى اضطجع بفناء البيت ثم يرفع عقيرته (1) ويقول :*
*                            ألا ليتَ شِعْري هل أبيتنّ ليلةً ... بوادٍ وحَوْلي إذْخر وجَليـلُ*
*وهل أَرِدَنْ يــوماً مِياه مَجنّةٍ ... وهل يبدوَن لي شَامَة وطَفِيل (2)**قالت السيدة عائشة: ثم إني دخلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخبرته، فقال: " اللهم حبِّبْ إلينا المدينة كحبنا مكةَ، اللهم وصححها وبارك لنا في مُدها وصاعها،و انقل حُـمَّاها واجعلها بالجحفة ) (3)* 
*فغرس الله بعد ذلك حبَّ المدينة في قلب الصحابة ومّنْ بعدهم أبدَ الدهر .*
* ويبقى السؤال ؟؟ لماذا يحن الإنسان إلى بلاده ؟؟ أجاب البعض جوابا جميلا فقال :*
*(وكان الناسُ يتشوّقون إلى أوطانِهم، ولا يفهمون العلِّةَ في ذلك، حتى أوضحها علي بن العباس الرّومي في قصيدةٍ لسليمان بن عبد الله بن طاهر يستَعدِيه على رجل من التجَار، يعرف بابن أبي كامل، أجبَره على بَيْع داره واغتصبه بعض جُدرها، بقوله:* 
*ولـــي وطنٌ آليتُ إلا أَبيعهُ ..  وألاّ أرى غيري لهُ الدهر مالِكا*
*      قد ألِفَـته النفـسُ حتى كأنهُ ...  لها جَسَدٌ إن بانَ غُودِرَ هالـكا ) (4)**وقال بعض الأعراب قريبا من هذا, وعلل بكاءَه وشوقه بأمرين اثنين , ومرحلتين جميلتين في حياة الإنسان , براءةِ الطفولة , وفتوةِ الشباب :*
*ذكرتُ بلادي فاستهلَّت مَدَامِعي ... بشوقي إلى عَهْدِ الصبا المتقادِمِ*
*حَنَنْتُ إلى أرضٍ بها اخضرّ شاربي ... وقُطِّـع عني قَبل عقد التمائم**وعندما طال مقام ابنُ الرومي بسُرّ من رأى, قال أيضاً وهو يتشوّق إلى بغداد :*
*بلدٌ صحِبْتُ به الشبيبة والصِّبا ... ولَبِسْتُ ثوبَ العيشِ وهو جديدُ*
*فإذا تمثَّــلَ في الضمير رَأيتُهُ ... وعليه أغـصانُ الشبابِ تميـد (5)**وكثيراً ما رأينا أن الشعراء يتشوقون إلى نجد , ويكثرون من ذكرها في أشعارهم , فها هو الصّمّة بنُ عبد الله القشيريّ يقول :*
*قَفا وَدِّعا نَجْداً ومَنْ حَلَّ بالحِمى ...    وقَلَّ لَنَجْـــدٍ عِنْدَنا أَنْ يُوَدَّعا*
*وأَذْكُـــرُ أيَّامَ الحِمَى ثُمّ أنْثَنِي .    على كَبِدِي مِـن خَشْيَةٍ أَنْ تَصَدَّعا*
*فلَيْسَتْ عَشِيّاتُ الحِمَى برَواجِعٍ ..    عليكَ، ولكـنْ خَلِّ عَيْنَيْكَ تَدْمَعا (6)**وهذا أبو عمرٍو البجليُّ يقول :*
*أقول لصاحبي والعيسُ تَخْدِي ...  بنـا بَيــْن المُنِيفة فالضِّمارِ*
*تَمتَّعْ مِن شَمِيم عَــرار نَجْدٍ ... فمـا بَعْـدَ العشِّيةِ مِنْ عرارِ*
*ألا يا حبَّذا نفحــات نَجد ...   وريَّا رَوْضِـه غـبَّ القِطار (7)**وقد يحن الإنسان إلى أرض لم يرَها ولم يسكُنْها , ولكن قلبَه تعلق بها ,أعني مكةَ والمدينة  , كيف لا؟؟ وقد جعل الله القلوب تهوي إليها , أما قال الله _عز وجل _في كتابه على لسان سيدنا إبراهيمَ : (( رَّبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِن ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِندَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِّنَ النَّاسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ وَارْزُقْهُم مِّنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ )) إبراهيم37*
*فالشاعر محمد إقبال يقول في رائعة من روائعه الشعرية :*
*أشواقنا نحــو الحجاز تطلعـت      كحنـين مغتـرب إلى الأوطان (8)**وعندما كنتُ على أطلال مكة قلت :*
*يا طالما شاهـدتُ طيفَكِ في الكرى         ورأيت كـــــلَّ الحسن فيكِ تَصَوَّرا*
*يا طالما شــــبَّ الغرامُ بخافقي         والجفنَ في عينــيَّ حبُّك أَســــهرا*
*يا طالمــا حَـمَّلتُ يا أقصى المنى          ريحَ الصَّبا مني السـَّـــلام إذا سرى*
*ولكم بعثتُ مــع النسيم قصيدةً         والنفسُ وَلْهــى والفــــؤادُ تحسَّرا*
*يا طالما أرجــو وصالـكِ برهةً         .........واليوم جئت إليكِ يــا أمَّ القرى**-وبعضهم يحن إلى العراق , ويطلب من النسيم , أن يحمل السلامَ , إلى البلد التي استفاد منها الغرام فتراه يقول :*
*أَلا يا نَسيمَ الريحِ مِن أَرضِ بابلٍ    تَحمَّل إِلى أَهلِ العِراق سَلامي*
*وإني لأهوى أن أكون بأرضهم    على أنني منها استفدت غرامي (9)**كما أن الشاعر اللبناني رشيدَ أيوبَ ,عندما رأى الثلج يتساقط في المهجر, تذكر ثلج بلاده , وأهلَه وأمَّه وأشياءَ أخرى ذكرها في قصيدته التالية :*
*يا ثلجُ قد هيّجـتَ    أشجانـي        ذكَرتنـي أهـلـي   بلُبـنَـانِ
باللهِ عَنّـي قُـل   لإخـوانـي        ما زالَ يرعى حــرمةَ    العهـد**والشاعر ابن الأبَّار بكى وطنه بقصيدة رائعة, أكثر فيها من التأوُّه, ومن ترويع الفراق, ومن عبرات البعد فها هو يقول :*
*أبينٌ واشتيـاقٌ وارتيــاع ؟        لقد حُمِّلتَ ما لا يستطاع*
*وروَّعني الفراقُ على احتمالي        ومن ذا بالتفرق لا يُـراع ؟*
*فللعبرات بعــدهم انحدارٌ        وللزفَــرَات إثرهم ارتفاعُ*
*نأوا حقاً ولا أدري أيقـضى        تلاقٍ أو يُباح لنا اجتماع ؟؟  (10)**و كذلك عندما رأى عبد الرحمن الداخلُ نخلة برصافته (11) أثارت فيه هذه النخلةُ شجونَه , فرآها شبيهة به فكلاهما غريب عن وطنه , فقال :*
*تبدّت لنا وســـط الرصافة نخلةٌ ...     تناءت بأرض الغرب عن بلد النخل*
*فقلت شبيهي فـي التغرّب والنّوى ...     وطول اكتئابي عـن بنيَّ وعن أهلي*
*نشأت بأرضٍ أنت فيهــا غـريبةٌ ...    فمثلك في الإقصـاء والمنتأى مثلي (12)**وهو مقسَّمُ القلب بين الأندلس ,  وبين المشرق , لذلك نراه يقول :*
*أيّها الراكب الميمم أرضـي ...   اقـر منّي بعض السلام لبعضي*
*إنّ جسمي كما تـراه بأرضٍ ...  وفــؤادي ومـالكيه بأرض (13)**ولابن خفاجة كذلك قصيدةٌ رائعة في التشوق إلى الوطن مطلعها :*
*أجبت وقد نادى الغرام فأسمعا      عشية غناني الحمام فرجعا (14)**وإنني  عندما كنت في مصر كان طيف مدينة حماة في مخيلتي , ونظمت قصيدة في الشوق والحنين إليها منها:*
*أحنُّ إلى ربوع حمــاةَ شوقاً              وأذكرُ ماضياً عذباً جميـــلا*
*إذا بعُدت ديارُ الأهل عني                 غدا قلبي بســاحتهم نزيلا( 15)**والإنسان يتشوق ويحن للوطن والأهل في ديار الغربة بجميع الأحوال , فكيف به إذا كان أسيراً وفي ديار الغربة؟! لابد أنه سوف يتجرع ألم النوى , وعلقم البعد والفراق , ولا نزال نذكر قصيدة أبي فراس الحمْداني الرائعةَ التي قالها عندما كان أسيراً, وسمع حمامة تنوح على شجرة عالية بقربه , فأراد منها أن تشاركه في أحزانه , وتحملَ عنه بعض الهموم , فقال يخاطبها :*
*أقول وقــد ناحت بقربي حمامة ...  أيا جارتا هل بات حالك حالي (16 )*
*معاذ الهوى ما ذقتِ طارقة الهوى .. . ولا خطرت منك الهموم ببـال*
*لقد كنت أولى منك بالدمع مقلةً ...  ولكن دمعي في الحوادث غالٍ (17)**وقد كتب إلى ابن عمه سيفِ الدولة من الأسر :*
*وما كنت أخشى أن أبيت وبيننا    خليجان والدربُ الأشمُّ وآلسُ (18 )*
*تشوقني الأهل الكرام وأوحشت     مواكب بعدي عندهم ومجالس**وعندما غادر مدينة حلب قال :*
*سقى ثرى حلب ما دمت ساكنها        يا بدر , غيثان : منهلٌّ ومنبجسُ*
*أسير عنها وقلبي فــي المقام بها        كأن مهري لثقل السير محتبس ( 19)**وتبقى الغربة غربة , والهجرُ هجراً , ويبقى ترابُ الوطن خيراً من الغربة وذهبها , فالإنسان يألف بلاده ويهواها حتى وإن لم تتوافر فيها مقومات الحياة البسيطة , لذلك قال الشاعر :*
*بـــلاد ألفناها على كل حالة ... وقد يؤلف الشيء الذي ليس بالحسنْ*
*ونستعذب الأرض التي لا هوا بها ... ولا مـــاؤها عذب ولكنها وطنْ (20)**وحتى إذا كان يعيش في بلاد الغربة مع الطبقة الراقية , وفي قصور الأسياد والأمراء (فالشاعر الأعشى مقيم بين سادات نجرانَ منعما ,ولكن نفسه مشتاقة إلى العراق , وحوله مطايا أصحابه مثله, ليس لهم همٌّ إلا الوصول إلى العراق , لذلك يقول :*
*واضعاً في سراةِ نَجْرانَ رَحْلي ... ناعماً غير أنني مُشتاقُ*
*في مطايَا أربابُهُنَّ عِجــَالٌ ... عن ثَواءٍ وهمُّهُنَّ العِراقُ**ولعل خير شعر يظهر العلاقة المتينة بين المغترب ووطنه قول حاتم الطائي , وهو في الحيرة مخاطبا جبلي طيئ :*
*فقلت : ألا كيف الزمان عليكما ؟؟                 فقالا بخير كل أرضك سائل ) (21)* 
*ولعل الوقوف على الأطلال , وبكاءَ الديار وأهلِها , من أروع الصفات التي تميز شعرَ الأسى والاغتراب, والترحال  , وكلما ذكر الوقوف على الأطلال والبكاء , ذُكر امرؤُ القيس ومعلقتُهُ التي مطلعها :*
*قِفَا نَبْكِ من ذكرى حبيب ومنزل.      بسقط اللوى بين الدخول فحومل*
*فتوضحَ فالمقراةِ لم يعفُ رسمـها ...     لمــا نسجتها من جنوبٍ وشمأل**( وقد عد القدماء هذا المطلع من مبتكراته , إذ وقف واستوقف وبكى وأبكى من معه وذكر الحبيب والمنزل ) (22)*
*وكذلك النابغة الذبياني فقد بدأ معلقته بالوقوف على الأطلال عندما قال :*
*يا دار ميّة بالعـــليــاء فالسـّند            أقوت وطال عليها سـالف الأبد*
*وقفت فيها أصيلا كــي أســائلها            عيّت جواباً وما بالرّبـع من أحد*
*أضحت خلاءً وأضحى أهلها احتمـلوا            أخنى عليها الذي أخنى على لبد( 23)** وقد قال القراء كما ذكر البغدادي في خزانة الأدب : نادى الديار لا أهلها، أسفاً عليها وتشوّقاً إليها .*
*ومن أروع ما قرأت في تصوير الوقوف على الأطلال , قولُ جعفر بن أحمد السراج البغدادي :*
*وقفنا وقد شــطت بأحبابنا النوى ... على الدار نبكيها سقي ربعها المزن*
*أفيك لحمل الشوق يا ريح موضع ...   فقد ضعفت عن حمل أشواقنا البدنُ (24 )**والشرف الرضي وقف على الأطلال , ولما خفيت الديار , وتلفت بعينه فلم يرها , ما كان منه إلا أن تلفت بقلبه يقول :*
*ولقد مررتُ على ديـارهمُ ... وطلولها بيــد البلى نهبُ*
*فوقفتُ حتى عجَّ من نصبٍ ... نضوي، ولجَّ بعذليَ الركبُ*
*وتلفتتْ عيني فمذ خفيتْ ... عني الديارُ تلفت القــلبُ  (25)**وقد يرحل الإنسان عن بلده ولا يعود إليها بل يموت غريباً, فامرؤ القيس عندما ( صار إلى بلدة من بلاد الروم تدعى أنقرة احتضر بها , ورأى قبر امرأة من أبناء الملوك هناك , قد دفنت في سفح جبل يقال له عسيب, فسأل عنها , فأخبر بقصتها فقال :*
*أجـارتنا إن المزار قريب ... وإني مقيمٌ مـا أقام عسيب*
*أجارتنا إنا غريبان ها هنا ... وكل غريبٍ للغريب نسيب**ثم مات فدفن إلى جنب المرأة، فقبره هناك) (26)*
*ويطلب  صدى الطائي ممن يحمل جنازته , أن ينزلوه في وطنه , ويدفنوه تحت ثراه:*
*سقى الله أطلالاً بأخيلة الحمى ...  و إن كنَّ قد أبدين للناس ما بيا*
*منازل لو مــرت بهن جنازتي ... لقال صداي: حامليَّ انزلا بيا(27)**وقد يعود الإنسان إلى وطنه , بعد فراق طويلٍ , وعندما يصل إلى أطلاله , تمتزج ذكريات أطلال الهجرة , مع ذكريات أطلال العودة, فيناجيه قائلا :*
*وطن النجوم... أنا هنا حدّق... أتذكر من أنا؟ 
ألمحـــت في الماضي البعيد فتى غريرا أرعنا؟ 
جذلان يمــرح فـي حقولك كالنسيم مدندنا*
*أنا ذلك الولد الــذي دنيــاه كانت ههنا! (28)**وأخيرا وللأمانة , قد يعيش الإنسان لفترة ما في وطنٍ غيرِ وطنه , وأرضٍ غيرِ أرضه ,ويدخلها بداية غيرَ محب لها , لظروف أجبرته على الرحيل , ولكنه ربما يحب ذاك الوطن , ويحب أهله , لأنهم طيبون وجديرون بالمحبة , فالمحبة والطيب لا تعرف وطناً ولا أرضاً , ولكنْ مهما عاش بينهم فلا بد أن يفارقهم , ليعود إلى وطنه , مرددا في طريق العودة :*

*دخلنا كارهين لهــا فلما        ألفناها خرجنا مُـكرهينا*
*وما حب الديار بنا ولـكنْ      أمرُّ العيش فرقةُ من هوينا*
*تركت أقرَّ مـا كانت لعيني     وخلفت الفؤاد بها رهينـا**ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ*
*الهوامش:(تقريب المسافات بين أسطر الهوامش)*
*(1 ) صوته*
*(2) -  جبلان مشرفان على مجنة على بريد مكة*
*(3) -  السيرة النبوية . د: علي محمد محمد الصلابي ط : 1 عام :1424 هـ - 2003مدار الفجر ج: 1 ص : 471-472*
*(4) - : زهر الآداب وثمر الألباب ,الحُصري , باب : ألفاظ لأهل العصر في ذكر االوطن ج :1 ص :283*
*(5) – المصدر السابق ج: 1 ص : 283*
*(6) -  ِ كتاب الأمالي للقالي , دراسة واختيار : د: عمر الدقاق , منشورات : دار الشرق ط: 3 عام 1972 م ص :88-89*
*(7) - كتاب الأمالي د: عمر الدقاق , ص : 155*
*(8) – فلسفة إقبال ,:محمد حسن الأعظمي , الصاوي علي شعلان , دار إحياء الكتب العربية 1369هـ - 1950م ص : 91-92*
*(9) -  زهر الأكم في الأمثال و الحكم ,اليوسي  , باب : كأنها تهفي علي القلوب ج :ا ص : 103*
*( 10) -  في الشعر العربي الأندلسي والمغربي . د : علي دياب , منشورات جامعة دمشق 1416هـ ـ1995م ص: 236*
*(11) - وهي رصافة قرطبة التي أنشأها وسماها الرصافة تشبيها برصافة الشام التي أنشاها جده هشام بن عبد الملك غربي الرقة*
*(12) -  السماكان : نجمان مضيئان* 
* (13) - في الشعر العربي الأندلسي والمغربي . د : علي دياب , ص : 50 – 51*
*(14) -  انظرها كاملة في كتاب (في الشعر العربي الأندلسي والمغربي) . د : علي دياب , ص : 192*
*(15) -  انظرها كاملة في ديوان : بَدْرُ الدُّجَىْ سيِّدُنا مُحَمَّدٌ صلى الله عليه وسلم , مصطفى قاسم عباس ط : 1 1428 هـ - 2007 م  ص : 149 – 156*
*(16) - المشهور:( هل تشعرين بحالي)ولكن هذه رواية ابن خالويه*
*(17) -  ديوان الأمير أبي فراس الحمداني تحقيق وشرح : د محمد ألتونجي , منشورات المستشارية الثقافية للجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية بدمشق عام : 1408 هـ - 1987 م ص : 246- 147*
*(18) -  اسم نهر في بلاد الروم قرب طرسوس*
* (19) -  ديوان الأمير أبي فراس الحمداني تحقيق وشرح : د محمد ألتونجي , ص : 169-170*
*(20) -- المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف :شهاب الدين محمد بن أحمد أبي الفتح الأبشيهي ط : 3 دار صادر ص :375*
*(21) - الانتماء في الشعر الجاهلي – د : فاروق اسليم , منشورات اتحاد الكتاب العرب , 1998 م ص : 234 بتصرف يسير*
*(22) -  العصر الجاهلي , د : شوقي ضيف,: دار المعارف بمصر, عام : 1960 ص :249*
*(23) -  انظرها كاملة في شرح المعلقات السبع , القاضي الزوزني , تقديم عمر أبو النصر ص: 292- 296*
*(24) - معجم الأدباء , ياقوت الحموي ط : دار المأمون بمصر ج: 7 , ص : 161- 162*
*(25) - البديع في نقد الشعر ,أسامة بن منقذ باب : التجاهل , ج : 1 ص : 20*
*(26) - العصر الجاهلي , د : شوقي ضيف,: دار المعارف بمصر, عام : 1960 ص :  240*
*(27) - زهر الأكم في الأمثال و الحكم , اليوسي باب : كأنها تهفي علي القلوب ج :ا ص : 103*
*(28) - إيليا أبو ماضي , جريدة ((السمير )) , عدد : 26 كانون الثاني 1948*

*للكاتب الأديب: مصطفى قاسم عباس*
 منقول من مجلة رابطة الادب الإسلامي العدد العاشر 
رابط الموضوع :http://www.adabislami.org/magazine/2011/11/417/34

----------


## وليد رامي

جوزيت خيرا   
 "إنك لمستطيع أن تجعلني على صلة وثيقة بوطني إذا وفرت لي الكثير من الأسباب الواصلة، فملأت مني السمع عنه بكل شائقة، وجلوت البصر منه بكل رائقة، ونفثت في روعي له كل تائقة، من مآثر أمجاده، ومجالي تلاده، وحرمه وعهاده."

----------


## الأيام

أقدر لك شعورك 
بارك الله فيك

----------

